# Pictures from Alberta Trip



## John Cummings (Sep 10, 2005)

I have my pictures all ready for viewing on Snapfish. If anybody is interested in seeing them, let me know and I will add you to the share list. I will need to have your e-mail address.


----------



## Elli (Sep 11, 2005)

John, I'm also interested in your pictures.  My e-mail address is ellimoos@hotmail.com

Just read your 2 trip reports -sorry to hear you had such bad weather.  We just came back from a trip to Prince Rupert and took the ferry to Port Hardy.  We also had a lot of rain, and I know exactly what you are talking about when you can't see the top of the mountains because of very low clouds.

Elli


----------



## susieq (Sep 11, 2005)

*What a nice offer!!*

John,
Are there any train pics involved here?? We're considering a trip to Canmore in the not too distant future. Any train pics, I'll surely give you an address ~ and thanks for offering to share!! 
Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 11, 2005)

susieq said:
			
		

> John,
> Are there any train pics involved here?? We're considering a trip to Canmore in the not too distant future. Any train pics, I'll surely give you an address ~ and thanks for offering to share!!
> Sue



No, there are no train pictures.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 11, 2005)

Elli said:
			
		

> John, I'm also interested in your pictures.  My e-mail address is ellimoos@hotmail.com
> 
> Just read your 2 trip reports -sorry to hear you had such bad weather.  We just came back from a trip to Prince Rupert and took the ferry to Port Hardy.  We also had a lot of rain, and I know exactly what you are talking about when you can't see the top of the mountains because of very low clouds.
> 
> Elli



Elli,

I have added you to my share list. You should receive an e-mail from Snapfish with a link to view the photos.


----------



## susieq (Sep 12, 2005)

John ~ just finished reading both of your installments on your trip. I felt so bad for you, I wish the weather would've co-operated with you more! The country is so beautiful up there, I would love to see your pictures. The e-mail address is trainwreckmodel@yahoo.com. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

